# KeyLogger mit Java möglich ?



## Gast (7. Aug 2006)

Hallo

Ich hatte da letztens mal die Idee einen KeyLogger zu schreiben.
Einfach nur zum Spaß ( keine bösen Absichten). 
Dabei lasse ich die Tastatureingaben in eine Datei schreiben. 
Ich treffe aber auf das Problem, dass es nur funktioniert, solange das Fenster aktiv ist.
Sobald ein anderes Frame aktiv ist , wird nix mehr geloggt. 

Wer hat schon ähnliches versucht und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Ist es (nur mit Java  überhaupt möglich ?


MfG

Gast !


----------



## moormaster (7. Aug 2006)

Das wurde hier bereits besprochen...

-> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=35102



			
				Anmeldeboykottierer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du die Tastendrücke einer fremden Anwendung mitbekommen möchtest, dann kommst du (imho) nicht um einen Hook rum. Diese sind aber sehr plattforspezifisch (unter Windows hättest du hier direkte API aufrufe). Ich denke da wirst du auch unter anderen Systemen es nicht viel leichter haben. Würde wohl eher auf eine native Methode hinauslaufen.



... was auch die Forum-Suche bestätigen wird:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/search.php?mode=results&search_keywords=keylogger


----------

